# Quintero Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - pretty good smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have now smoked two maduros, very consistant. Not very complex but a very good and consistant taste. Excellent construction and very even burn w...

Read the full review here: Quintero Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - pretty good smoke


----------



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice review.


----------

